# Vaginal pressure in the early second trimester?



## Bumpblessing4

Anyone else have a feeling of pressure or heaviness (not painful) as soon as 16 weeks? I've had it for a week or two. I don't recall having it this soon before (or maybe at all). I'm not sure if my mind and body are playing tricks on me because I'm worried about the possibility of incompetent cervix. I've delivered three full term babies before and had one first trimester abortion (at age 16) and one D&C (for a missed miscarriage) before I had my firstborn, so I didn't have an incompetent cervix before. But this spring, I had another D&C (for a blighted ovum) and I'm worried that a third cervical dilation may have been too much for my cervix. I don't see my OB again for two more weeks and worry she would think I'm crazy for worrying about this since I carried my three children to term and have only had one more D&C since then. I'm hoping to hear stories of vaginal/perineal pressure in the early second trimester from some of you (or stories of full term pregnancies after three or more cervical dilation procedures). Thanks


----------



## ccmummy

im nearly 22 weeks an for ages now ive had this pressure in my rudies was told at 20 wk scan babys head is very low, to me it feels like when ur due an babys head is engaged, i can actually feel my baby pushin down, hope she isnt thinkin of cumin any time soon haha


----------



## springbabe

Well this is my first pregnancy so I have nothing to compare to but I have a very heavy feeling in my lower stomach like where my pubic bone is. Feels like im carring something really low there. It is somewhat painfull but more annoying?!? Im going to ask Dr about it at my apt tomorrow. It only started at about 24 weeks....


----------



## Dibbles

Hello there :) I'm sure it's fine but I'd get it checked if I were you, it will put your mind at ease and as they say better safe than sorry ^.^


----------



## AmyLouise89

Id ask Dr asap cause I had pressure at 17 weeks & went into preterm labor at 18 weeks & was diagnosed with incompetent cervix.


----------



## lil-lauren

i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!

i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:


----------



## maggie111

I've had it on and off since week 15-16. I spend some days feeling "heavy". A couple of days ago in the middle of the night I went to the loo and almost felt something drop! I think it's just changes and my insides should feel heavier. I'm also growing a big bump lately!


----------



## lil-lauren

ccmummy said:


> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to me


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to meClick to expand...

it sure does hun, this is my 3rd so i no the diff, and no1 listenin when she is pushin down i av to get on all fours o try an move her coz 1 it hurts an 2 when she is pushin i also gets lots of cm leakin, its not waters as its creamy it just cums out when she is pushin if u get me....


----------



## lil-lauren

ccmummy said:


> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to meClick to expand...
> 
> it sure does hun, this is my 3rd so i no the diff, and no1 listenin when she is pushin down i av to get on all fours o try an move her coz 1 it hurts an 2 when she is pushin i also gets lots of cm leakin, its not waters as its creamy it just cums out when she is pushin if u get me....Click to expand...


yeahhh i got that with dd, and the bigger baby gets the more uncomfortable and more cm you get, but no matter how many children you have its still concerns you, its still your baby that you think what if. i hope you get listened to, hopefully its nothing major but clearly its something that needs to be monitored atleast!


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to meClick to expand...
> 
> it sure does hun, this is my 3rd so i no the diff, and no1 listenin when she is pushin down i av to get on all fours o try an move her coz 1 it hurts an 2 when she is pushin i also gets lots of cm leakin, its not waters as its creamy it just cums out when she is pushin if u get me....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeahhh i got that with dd, and the bigger baby gets the more uncomfortable and more cm you get, but no matter how many children you have its still concerns you, its still your baby that you think what if. i hope you get listened to, hopefully its nothing major but clearly its something that needs to be monitored atleast!Click to expand...

when u went into early labour with DD when did u end up having her?.... i no hun i feel lost that no one is listenin or even checked me for that matter, an yep i defo noticed the bigger im gettin the worse its gettin, was u unable to stand for to long also coz when u did the presure in ur rudies also?? xx


----------



## lil-lauren

ccmummy said:


> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to meClick to expand...
> 
> it sure does hun, this is my 3rd so i no the diff, and no1 listenin when she is pushin down i av to get on all fours o try an move her coz 1 it hurts an 2 when she is pushin i also gets lots of cm leakin, its not waters as its creamy it just cums out when she is pushin if u get me....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeahhh i got that with dd, and the bigger baby gets the more uncomfortable and more cm you get, but no matter how many children you have its still concerns you, its still your baby that you think what if. i hope you get listened to, hopefully its nothing major but clearly its something that needs to be monitored atleast!Click to expand...
> 
> when u went into early labour with DD when did u end up having her?.... i no hun i feel lost that no one is listenin or even checked me for that matter, an yep i defo noticed the bigger im gettin the worse its gettin, was u unable to stand for to long also coz when u did the presure in ur rudies also?? xxClick to expand...


i had her at 38weeks i was induced after all that lol but i was given some sort of injection but at 24 weeks when it happened i was also given steriod shots as they said it would help her lungs or something, i knew i was in labour as i got period like cramps in hoo haa, scariest moment and i knew she was too tiny to come yet. they did end up saying about sewing my cervix if it was to keep happening. luckily i didnt need this!! xx


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i had a d and c in feb and ever since my periods have been extremely heavy, now im 15 weeks and iv been getting alot of pressure for the last few days where i have to come to a stop, i started going into early labour from 19 weeks with dd. this pressure im feeling now feels alot like a really bad and painful period, i cant really remember how it felt with dd but it is def something to be checked out!!!
> 
> i started with it when i was like 12 wks, was tellin M/W an she was like sounds like ur gettin PGP....but its been realy bad laterly an when i went for my 20 wk scan i told the sono and after checkin baby she sed my placenta is over my cervix an babys head is soooo low down, thas probs while im feelin it, mines nothing like period cramps or out, i can actually feel my baby pushin down an feel like ive got a brick between my legs, like babys head is engaged, (which carnt b coz of my cervix), i am worried coz i think if my cervix wont there its like she is tryin to cum ive spoke to alot off people i.e docs m/w an no1 seems botherd :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thing is it makes you feel uncomfortable, i hate it when they are just like is ok dont worry. they was like that with me then i went into labour, they soon bloody listened to meClick to expand...
> 
> it sure does hun, this is my 3rd so i no the diff, and no1 listenin when she is pushin down i av to get on all fours o try an move her coz 1 it hurts an 2 when she is pushin i also gets lots of cm leakin, its not waters as its creamy it just cums out when she is pushin if u get me....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeahhh i got that with dd, and the bigger baby gets the more uncomfortable and more cm you get, but no matter how many children you have its still concerns you, its still your baby that you think what if. i hope you get listened to, hopefully its nothing major but clearly its something that needs to be monitored atleast!Click to expand...
> 
> when u went into early labour with DD when did u end up having her?.... i no hun i feel lost that no one is listenin or even checked me for that matter, an yep i defo noticed the bigger im gettin the worse its gettin, was u unable to stand for to long also coz when u did the presure in ur rudies also?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i had her at 38weeks i was induced after all that lol but i was given some sort of injection but at 24 weeks when it happened i was also given steriod shots as they said it would help her lungs or something, i knew i was in labour as i got period like cramps in hoo haa, scariest moment and i knew she was too tiny to come yet. they did end up saying about sewing my cervix if it was to keep happening. luckily i didnt need this!! xxClick to expand...

wow after all that u ad to be induced thats made me less worry haha xx


----------



## lil-lauren

i know ha ha typical really, but also at 33 weeks she managed to turn breech i nearly died, couldnt bring myself to the thought of have a csec, had a consultant app at 35 weeks booking me a csec then 37 weeks she moved back head down and with all my other problems i was going on and on at them to get her out so i was induced at 38 weeks, worth every bit though shes a diamond, im typing this whilst i hear oh tell her off for drawing on the wall ha ha xx


----------



## Bumpblessing4

Thanks for your replies. I did not feel the pressure yesterday and my hubby is letting me rest (when I am home) until my 19 week ultrasound in ten days. I am going to ask the tech to measure my cervical length with the transvaginal probe after they do the anatomy scan with the transabdominal probe first. Do you think they can do that for me when I ask without a specific separate order from the OB?


----------



## ccmummy

Bumpblessing4 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I did not feel the pressure yesterday and my hubby is letting me rest (when I am home) until my 19 week ultrasound in ten days. I am going to ask the tech to measure my cervical length with the transvaginal probe after they do the anatomy scan with the transabdominal probe first. Do you think they can do that for me when I ask without a specific separate order from the OB?

dnt no hun think they only measure it when been told to? not sure tho xx


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> i know ha ha typical really, but also at 33 weeks she managed to turn breech i nearly died, couldnt bring myself to the thought of have a csec, had a consultant app at 35 weeks booking me a csec then 37 weeks she moved back head down and with all my other problems i was going on and on at them to get her out so i was induced at 38 weeks, worth every bit though shes a diamond, im typing this whilst i hear oh tell her off for drawing on the wall ha ha xx

haha they do make u laugh dnt they, sumut my DS neva did but when i just re decorate DD rooms nxt day i went in an noticed she had drawn on her wall :growlmad: must be a girl thing haha


----------



## lil-lauren

ccmummy said:


> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i know ha ha typical really, but also at 33 weeks she managed to turn breech i nearly died, couldnt bring myself to the thought of have a csec, had a consultant app at 35 weeks booking me a csec then 37 weeks she moved back head down and with all my other problems i was going on and on at them to get her out so i was induced at 38 weeks, worth every bit though shes a diamond, im typing this whilst i hear oh tell her off for drawing on the wall ha ha xx
> 
> haha they do make u laugh dnt they, sumut my DS neva did but when i just re decorate DD rooms nxt day i went in an noticed she had drawn on her wall :growlmad: must be a girl thing hahaClick to expand...


how strange lol. dd decided to draw apparently a whale (i got told of for not seeing the 'whale') on my new WALLPAPER!!!! only one wall in my house is wallapapered and she chooses that wall ha ha


----------



## ccmummy

lil-lauren said:


> ccmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil-lauren said:
> 
> 
> i know ha ha typical really, but also at 33 weeks she managed to turn breech i nearly died, couldnt bring myself to the thought of have a csec, had a consultant app at 35 weeks booking me a csec then 37 weeks she moved back head down and with all my other problems i was going on and on at them to get her out so i was induced at 38 weeks, worth every bit though shes a diamond, im typing this whilst i hear oh tell her off for drawing on the wall ha ha xx
> 
> haha they do make u laugh dnt they, sumut my DS neva did but when i just re decorate DD rooms nxt day i went in an noticed she had drawn on her wall :growlmad: must be a girl thing hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> how strange lol. dd decided to draw apparently a whale (i got told of for not seeing the 'whale') on my new WALLPAPER!!!! only one wall in my house is wallapapered and she chooses that wall ha haClick to expand...

arw man gutted :( lol xx


----------

